# Landing Ship, Infantry (Small)



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Better known as LSIs, in particular the (HMS) Prince Leopold which was carrying depth charges on D-Day and I am trying to figure out why.

Regards...(Gleam)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi:
Don't know if this is the whole story, but here's a list of the different types of LSIs, including a paragraph on those carrying Depth Charges.

http://www.usslci.com/html/aboutlci.html

Bruce C.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Formely built as a Belgium Steamer in 1930 then converted into a LSI in 1941. Torpedoed and sunk in July 1944 on passage from Isle of Wight to Normandy by U621 with 54 loss of life. Probally carrying depth charges for the reason of her fate-to sink Uboats.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Depth charges*

Unfortunatley they are LCI's not LSIs. But to search for German submarines would take sonar surely?

Just chucking depth charges all over the place seems wierd. But thank you for the replies

...(Gleam)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry, I screwed up over the nomenclature.
All US Landing Craft Infantry (LCI) were reclassified as Landing Ship Infantry (LSI) on February 28, 1949, according to the Navsource website.
Which doesn't alter the fact that the LSIs, ex LCIs are not the type that you were referring to.

Gotta keep the pencil pushers busy inventing new and exciting acronyms.

Bruce C


----------



## Tam H (Jan 21, 2012)

*Leopold depth charges.*



rickles23 said:


> Better known as LSIs, in particular the (HMS) Prince Leopold which was carrying depth charges on D-Day and I am trying to figure out why.
> 
> Regards...(Gleam)


Hi, I was aboard the Leopold from 1943 until 29th July 1944. She
carried depth charges and we dropped one as an exercise before
our participation in the Normandy landings. Incidentally, we lowered
a landing craft or two afterward to collect quite a lot of fish. I imagine this exercise was carried out in case this facility was required during
the landings. We were always accompanied by asdic equipped vessels.
I can only conjecture at what their specific purpose may have been.
Tam H.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Depth Charges*

Hi Tam H,

You are my new best friend!

Could you send me your complete details to include you as a crew member on my website. Or, if you wish to keep it private, just added to my information on this ship?

I now have a photograph of HMS Prinses Beatrix with depth charges and with photographs and video film of HMS Prince Leopold wreck site showing the depth charges I might have another go at the Royal Navy.

Regards..(Applause)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It is possible that the Depth Charges could be used as an anti-Frogman measure, certainly that was part of the defence measure's for anchorages Post War.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Tam H.

If you were on Leopold 1943 until 29th July 1944 were you there when it was torpedoed?

Regards


----------



## Tam H (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi rickles23,
My answer to your querie is in the affirmative.
Regards, Tam H.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

chadburn said:


> It is possible that the Depth Charges could be used as an anti-Frogman measure, certainly that was part of the defence measure's for anchorages Post War.


They could also be used for clearing under water obstacles,such as hedgehogs fortifications off of the beach approaches. Just my thoughts.


----------

